# Lottery Hunt Available



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I was lucky enough to draw my first ever firearm deer permit for Killbuck WA on Saturday October 15th but unfortunately I will not be able to hunt. This is a Mentor/Mentee hunt permit and I will transfer it someone who will put it to good use. Please PM me if you are interested. Once I have transferred the permit, I will post on here that it's done. 

Thanks 

Don


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Ill take it!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sent a PM earlier . I'd love to take my son as we live near killbuck WA .


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hunt is no longer available. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

